# Montenegrin (BCS) - Nijesam... nisam



## qwqwqw

„*Nijesam* razmišljao o novačnoj nagradi, ni o čemu *nisam* mislio samo o Dezire“, ispričao je ovaj heroj.

Zdravo svima,

Zašto je ovde rečeno prvo "nijesam" i onda "nisam"?

Hvala lijepa.


----------



## IiIiIiIi

*"Nijesam* razmišljao o novčanoj nagradi,ni o čemu *nisam *mislio samo o dezire"

I have not thought about money prize,i havent thought about nothing just about dezire

I guess it's the same,i never using nijesam because it sound weird for me


----------



## iobyo

Morao bi da pitaš „heroja“ koji je to rekao. 

Inače, nema razlike u značenju. Hiperijekavizmi (kao „nijesam“, „nijesu“ i još neke) su osobina crnogorskih govora, a i mislim da njihov novi standard propisuje te varijante.


----------



## qwqwqw

Hvala na odgovor.  It just strikes me as strange that the same speaker would use both in the same sentence.  I thought you are either used to saying one or the other consistently.


----------



## qwqwqw

IiIiIiIi said:


> *"Nijesam* razmišljao o novčanoj nagradi,ni o čemu *nisam *mislio samo o dezire"
> 
> I have not thought about money prize,i havent thought about nothing just about dezire
> 
> I guess it's the same,i never *use* nijesam because it sound*s* weird *to* me


----------



## IiIiIiIi

qwqwqw said:


>


thanks


----------



## slavic_one

qwqwqw said:


> Hvala na odgovoru.  It just strikes me as strange that the same speaker would use both in the same sentence.  I thought you are either used to saying one or the other consistently.


Ta rečenica mi izgleda malo zbrda-zdola. Po meni fali i zarez između "mislio" i "samo".


----------



## qwqwqw

Da, jeste, meni je teško razumeti ta rečenica.  Šta pa znači "ni o čemu *nisam* mislio" tačno?  *O čemu* translates as "why" in my dictionary.  

The context is a newspaper piece about a guy saving a woman from a raging bull at a rodeo by taking a big risk himself  .


----------



## slavic_one

qwqwqw said:


> Da, jeste, meni je teško razumeti tu rečenicu.  Šta pa znači "ni o čemu *nisam* mislio" tačno?  *O čemu* translates as "why" in my dictionary.
> 
> The context is a newspaper piece about a guy saving a woman from a raging bull at a rodeo by taking a big risk himself  .



I was thinking about nothing.

O čemu? - About what?


----------



## qwqwqw

Hvala ti na ispravke.


----------



## tosamja

qwqwqw said:


> Hvala ti na ispravkama.


----------

